# General > Book & Author Requests >  tolkien and lewis

## alatar

i would like anything by tolkien, especially things lesser known than lotr, hobbit, and silmarillion

any c.s.lewis would be nice too

i would very much appreciate this, please

----------


## Della~Moon

i second that, Tolkien is one of the best writers since Shakespear

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

cs lewis died in 1963 and Tokein is too recent too... I think... I hope not, but I doubt that Mr. Admin could get that on here without violating copywrite laws... and if he violates copywrite laws, then odds are they will shut down the entire web site... we don't want that :-D

----------


## Admin

Tolkein died in like 1994, and his works are copyrighted by a corporation now (and so it will be much longer until they expire).

I believe we'll put men on Mars before his works go out of copyright.

----------


## Della~Moon

awwwwwwwww  :Frown:

----------


## alatar

thanks....yeah.....i figured as much. seems to me that a few of his essays/poems might not be copyrighted quite so vehemently........i hope

----------


## Messier

Even if J.R.R. Tolkien died in 1973, they should make an esception because he was a great author, but the books they would post should be some like "Roverandom" and "Unfinished Tales" instead of The Lord of the Rings, the hobbit or the silmarillion, because I've read those already

----------


## ddrosdick97

There's a book about Tolkien and CS Lewis called the Gift of Friendship and it's so cute! It's about their friendship together and how they inspired each other to write such incredible stories!

----------


## mal4mac

Only one person has ever nominated Tolkien for the Nobel prize. Guess who  :Smile: 

http://www.theguardian.com/books/201...en-nobel-prize

----------


## Marbles

Tolkien's "second-rate" prose?

Who are these dunces who get appointed to Nobel committee to choose the laureates? I doubt if most of the time they are even qualified. Like who would have thought a Nobel for Alice Munro, good writer though she is, she's just no Nobel material. Not to mention Lessings and Bellows of the literary world ugh!

----------


## WyattGwyon

> Tolkien's "second-rate" prose?
> 
> Who are these dunces who get appointed to Nobel committee to choose the laureates? I doubt if most of the time they are even qualified. Like who would have thought a Nobel for Alice Munro, good writer though she is, she's just no Nobel material. Not to mention Lessings and Bellows of the literary world ugh!


When evaluating the prose in The Lord of the Rings it is good to keep a couple of things in mind. It is a central conceit of the story that it was written primarily by an amateur writer with no prior writing experience, Frodo, to be precise. Moreover, it seems to have been intentionally written as if this fictional author's style derives from oral storytelling traditions, like those Frodo would have encountered in his travels. This probably accounts for the repetitive, formulaic descriptive passages (e.g., "beautiful as the stars"), which are so like those characteristic of oral tradition epics (like Homer's "The rosy fingers of dawn"). Nevertheless, it is easy to see why a critic not taking these circumstances into account would come to the conclusion that the prose is less than stellar. It is. 

And the poetry is pretty uniformly execrable. And he uses the word "suddenly" about 3,000 times! Everything happens suddenly. The man definitely needed an editor.

----------

